# Mystery bladder issue



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

A all. What a terrible night. Herc was straining to urinate, and we became very concerned. At 1am we took him to the local the local ER. 
The vet wanted to get a catheter in him ASAP and wanted to admit him until Monday when they can get an ultrasound in. I opted to have the them get the catheter in and relieve him and bring him home. The vet was almost certain He would feel blockage from a tumor or something obstructive in r bladder mouth. 
They sedated him and remove 1liter of urine.. He was really surprised when e inserted the catheter it went in easily with no sign of obstruction. All the urine was clean no blood at all. We were done at 4am. I felt so happy sending that 700 I didn't have just to see him relieve. 

This morning we went outside to try to pee. His stream trickled and I tried squeezing lightly his bladder area which helped somewhat. 

Now he's just laying down.. Doesn't look good. Monday it's off to his regular Dr. For ultrasound. I guess that's where we determine if And when we decide to say goodbye. 
The ER vet didn't sound optimistic. I'm guessing it might be DM? 
This so so hard.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Could it be his prostate? 

Lack of blood doesn't rule out, I would guess. 

Prostate Inflammation and Abscessation in Dogs | petMD

Prostate Enlargement in Dogs | petMD

Prostate Enlargement in the Dog 

Did they tell you if you could help to express his bladder? Call them up and let them know what is going on ASAP. 

Did they do blood work and urinalysis? 

Degenerative myelopathy - does he have that?


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

yes we did full blood work including urinalysis and x-ray from the torso back. They said the next step would be an ultrasound if the antibiotics didn't work.I'm having some crazy hope when they shoved that catheter up there maybe they knocked something loose even if the doctor didn't feel anything or notice any blockage his urination is somewhat flowing since the catheter went in to relieve him last night. I just wanted him to be comfortable until Monday when our vet is open. He hasn't drank or eaten yet this morning I called the vet and they said its normal and might be from the anesthesia. I'd like to get him to take his pills.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He hasn't had his pills? Did they give him any abx while he was there? Pain management? I would call back if you don't think he looks right. 

ETA- hope he's okay soon, but do keep calling as needed. Squeaky wheel.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes they gave me Rimadyl, Tramadol, Rilexine- So some anti inflammatory, Antibiotic, and pain med.

Its been bad, this morning he wouldnt get up- So i coax him by saying "lets go for a car ride (his favorite)" He gets up, we go out, he pees pretty nicely (hoping the catheter opened up his urinary tract) We go for a car ride. (couldnt give him meds all morning, even in hotdogs and cheese- his favs)

We get home around 1230.. he refuses to get out of the car. I mean REFUSES. So my wife and daughter get in the car with him, seemed like we were going to lose him a few times- Get home, still wont get out of car.
Tried to give him water, nothing.
Wife brought out turkey, with his meds in it. He finally ate that (had refused hot dog, cheese with meds prior to this).

Im going to have to forcefully pull him out before it gets dark, and get him in the house.

I was thinking maybe he is ready to let go, and he just wants to be in his favorite place?

Or perhaps the pain from the process was so bad earlier, before he finally took his meds that he was completely out of it?

Ok im going back out to camp in the car with him and comfort him. This has been horrible. He looks comfortable though, the procedure last night really alleviated him. What concerns me he didnt DRINK AT ALL today. Shed lots of tears today.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Great news, we got him out of the car- he passed some urine, perhaps the meds kicked in because he had somewhat of a stream which looked like it relieved him enough, and now hes cozy in the house. This is so hard.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

try some catfood/babyfood/canned tunafish, that may prompt him to eat a little..Here's hoping he improves! Your right maybe the procedure left him in some pain/somewhat out of it..please keep us updated


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Heracles said:


> Great news, we got him out of the car- he passed some urine, perhaps the meds kicked in because he had somewhat of a stream which looked like it relieved him enough, and now hes cozy in the house. This is so hard.


Glad to hear. Hope Herc, you and the family have a good night.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Aw poor boy. I am so sorry you are going through this. 

As I am sure you are, please carefully monitor his water intake and output. Urine retention can be life threatening. Did they show you how to feel for his bladder? 

Maybe I missed it, but did they check his prostrate? That's the most common cause for issues. 

Again, stay strong, thinking of your boy and family tonight. It's so tough to see a beloved family member struggle.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd be concerned about renal issues. Lack of appetite is sometimes a side effect of too much phosphorus building up, makes the dog lose the appetite.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

well, 3rd dr visit overall today with his regurlar dr. She is amazing.

They wanted to sedate him again, to give him a thorough exam. She felt found a mass on one side of his penis (of all places) 
She did ultrasound and found nothing else on his bladder, or prostate. From what they saw in the sample there are some atypical cells and suspect it to be a blood type cancer, that may have spread. Im dissapointed they didnt do a full body ultrasound in a way so we can know if its spread anywhere else.

They should have test results back wed, when i go back in so they can change a bandage on his foot for an infection. 

At this point we are staying on the same meds, since she feels the anti inflammatory is helping- She did put in a catheter again, and used a larger gauge- and found that the mass did obstruct her getting into the bladder. There was no large volume of urine so the anti inflammtory has been helping him at least be comfortable.

With that said, im a mess. He was so bad on saturday I had my landscapper come and dig a 4 ft plot on my yard, which i regret now because seeing it every day basically tortures me. I feel like going out there and filling it back in.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Herc, you are in my prayers!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Its painful to read about Heracles.I lost my 2nd GSD (King) from renal failure.

I am still hopeful though; if the doc has found a lump, I wonder if it can be removed and give him some more time with you. Its never about the money either, I would have spent a ton to save my boy King. 

You're in our prayers and hope Heracles gets the gift of health this Christmas.
I'm really sorry this is happening to you all.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

If you are still having difficultly feeding him or getting him to drink I've had the same issues when Shasta had a bad bout of vestibular disease. Wouldn't eat or drink for days! Not even steak. Get a larger sized syringe and give him pedialyte or room temp water to keep him hydrated. Find a baby food that dosent have very much chunky stuff in it and you can also force feed him out of the syringe. I think Turkey and carrots worked best. Just make sure he's swallowing it. I gave her some Ensure too but not knowing what is wrong with your guy yet that might have too much weird additives in it to be safe right now. Gradually try putting some baby food on a plate and see if he tries to eat on his own. I swear the force feeding/drinking saved Pasta's life.


----------

